# .



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi, was thinking the same thing unsure which Islands you mean - I'll be heading out on Saturday, probably am at this stage.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Geeze mate you take research to a whole new level.


----------

